# TEEX Paramedic Through Texas A&M



## dcolbert3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Let me hear thoughts on their accelerated program who have been through theirs pls! thanks!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2013)

I've heard it's pretty rough. Don't know much about it though, other than it's fast (3 months I think?) Neither of the guys that I know that took the course passed it. That's not really saying much though, considering those two... 

If you have a decent sciences background- like maybe some good undergrad sciences work (bio/chem/A&P/micro)- I think you'd be okay. If you struggled at all during EMT-B, I'd say find a normal program and suck it up for two semesters like most people.


----------



## Wes (Aug 5, 2013)

It's little more than a high speed cram course.   Many of the people who take it are people who are trying to get hired on with a fire department that requires an EMT-P certification to get hired.

I've had TEEX students on the truck with me.  From my experiences with them, I'd encourage you to look elsewhere, unless you've got good EMT experience and excellent self-discipline, good study skills, and a solid academic background already.   Otherwise, you're going to have a hard time passing NREMT and then will still have a lot to learn.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know of 2 people that did it and did well. They were both Intermediates with a few years experience at that level. If this isn't you or you don't a strong science background I'd go traditional.  

Everyone else(5 or6) over the last 2 years failed miserably. It's too much info going too fast.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I dont have a strong background in science lol I just finished basic school this last december and ive been working as one since then. Currently im doing the new aemt course that I will be done with in october. I want to do an accelerated program just because I dont want to go to school for another year. 

People I work with have gone though it and passed but they were basics for a number of years before going through it..


----------



## Wes (Aug 6, 2013)

Would you want to see a physician or an attorney that went to an accelerated medical or law school because they don't want to go to school for any longer than they have to?


----------



## dcolbert3 (Aug 6, 2013)

If there was an accelerated for those professions, and they met the requirments and passed I don't see why not.


----------



## Wes (Aug 6, 2013)

To me, this shows so much of what's wrong with EMS.  We want the shortcut to certification rather than becoming educated.

Good luck with your accelerated course.  I think it's a big mistake for many, but hopefully you'll prove me wrong.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know anything about the specific program in question. In general, I have mixed feelings about accelerated programs. 

On one hand, I am someone who thinks that paramedicine should require at least 2 years of study, so the thought of shortening an already-too-short program is rather off-putting to me.

But on the other hand, let's be honest: paramedicine is not rocket science, especially the way it is taught now in most programs. So when I really think about it, I see no reason why a smart, motivated person shouldn't be able to complete what is normally an 8 month curriculum in 6 months. A few more hours of class and a few more hours of clinical per week. 

There is a lot of inefficiency and wasted time in the traditional academic calendar. If you can manage to cover all the material in the curriculum in a shorter period of time, why not?


----------



## dcolbert3 (Aug 6, 2013)

How does this show whats wrong with ems? You have to learn the material to be a paramedic how would it mean not being educated.


----------



## Clipper1 (Aug 6, 2013)

It does not look like this school shortens the program. It still meets and even exceeds the state's minimum hours. It just runs the hours closer rather than spreading them out.  This is no different than what colleges do for "mini" semesters where students take the same number of credit hours in 6 - 8 weeks rather than 16.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

dcolbert3 said:


> How does this show whats wrong with ems?





Wes said:


> We want the shortcut to certification rather than becoming educated.



He stated it right after the comment you referenced. Looking for shortcuts instead of taking the time to learn the material. 

I've got to side with Halothane a bit, too, though. Paramedic school in its current form really isn't that difficult. The material is really rather easy. That said, plenty of people struggle going through a standard one year course; even more struggle going through an accelerated course. 

What's worse: Going through a year of school; or going through three months of school, failing, and then going through a year of school afterwards on top of that? A year really isn't that bad. Go to school, take the time to learn, work for experience, and pass without having gone grey from stress.


----------



## Wes (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed.  Paramedic school isn't all that difficult.  IF you have a solid foundation of education and experience.   However, many of us coming into EMS have never been exposed to higher education prior to our EMS education.  

Taking an accelerated paramedic program might be the rough equivalent of coming right out of high school and doing a mini-semester of a hard science class.  Sure, the material is the same as a "regular course", but the compressed time frame and schedule would make it hard to master the material on your first shot.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 7, 2013)

I am finishing up a year course and I couldnt imagine doing it in less.  The material isnt hard for me to grasp and I have had an A since the start. I also had 18 months experience in a busy system and learn well watching and doing. 

For me it isnt the speed of the class, its the constant clinicals on my days off that sucks.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 9, 2013)

15 week paramedic school. How do you think an employer will look at that when they've got a handful of paramedics with an AA or 5 semesters worth of school? 

I've just recently heard about this program, and found out someone I knew from a previous class is going right now. I'll be interested in talking with them about how it's going.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 9, 2013)

Wes said:


> Agreed.  Paramedic school isn't all that difficult.  IF you have a solid foundation of education and experience.   However, many of us coming into EMS have never been exposed to higher education prior to our EMS education.
> 
> Taking an accelerated paramedic program might be the rough equivalent of coming right out of high school and doing a mini-semester of a hard science class.  Sure, the material is the same as a "regular course", but the compressed time frame and schedule would make it hard to master the material on your first shot.



This...

and for the post right above...There are plenty of other professions that dump more information and at a faster rate than medic school...Nursing, PA, Medicine.  What the difference is, is that there are actual barriers to entry and then there is a selection process.  But for your average EMS student, I would not recommend an accelerated program.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 9, 2013)

14 months is accelerated by Acadian's standards, and even that program gets flack from people. 

It's possible to become a competent medic with only 15 weeks of school, but what you learn will be while out running calls. 

My biggest concern with this program is I know that none of the county systems would hire someone with that little of training. There are way too many students graduating from one of the best programs in Texas in my area that would oust anyone from TEEX.


----------



## polisciaggie (Aug 11, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> This is no different than what colleges do for "mini" semesters where students take the same number of credit hours in 6 - 8 weeks rather than 16.



No. Minimesters are not designed for someone to take the same amount of credit hours as a regular semester. They're for students to take one or maybe two classes that need to be completed for the next semester. 

I took calculus during a minimester (at Texas A&M no less) and it was a huge mistake. You go over 4 months of material in a few weeks. Sit in class all day. Any questions? Better talk to the professor after class because there is too much material to go through. 

Even though I'm a graduate of Texas A&M University I would advise you against taking the Paramedic class at TEEX. I've heard that many people do not want to hire TEEX graduates because they are not up to par with other Paramedic graduates.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 11, 2013)

In pretty much every other industrialized nation paramedic programs are 2+ years. It'd w nice if the United States made this commitment in the near future.


----------



## acard1772 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got my medic through TEEX last year, the fast pace can be a little rough as well as juggling the schedule with my 24/48 work schedule. That being said my best advice would be that you get out of the program what you put into it, I basically had my nose in my books every spare moment for 3 months, didn't leave any room for goofin off. But I did pass NR first shot. I was lucky I'd though..TEEX teaches at a very hands on friendly approach (which is how I learn) while the other program in the area was a little more lecture heavy for my learning abilities. That being said as a TEEX EMS graduate you have many hurtles to over come, during your clinical times (after you've completed the didactic portion) you need to be willing to do anything they ask (even if it's changing sheets). TEEX is a fire school first and foremost it runs a decent EMS program but typically the same attitudes common with the fire recruits is seen by the EMS students during rotations(check the ego at the door, at the end of the day you are there to learn and get a handle on your skill sets).

As far as quality of medics they put out..I'd say it's about the same as most other medic schools, you get some great ones and you get some awful ones, can't really blame the program because the students wouldn't put in the work.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 10, 2014)

acard1772 said:


> I got my medic through TEEX last year, the fast pace can be a little rough as well as juggling the schedule with my 24/48 work schedule. That being said my best advice would be that you get out of the program what you put into it, I basically had my nose in my books every spare moment for 3 months, didn't leave any room for goofin off. But I did pass NR first shot. I was lucky I'd though..TEEX teaches at a very hands on friendly approach (which is how I learn) while the other program in the area was a little more lecture heavy for my learning abilities. That being said as a TEEX EMS graduate you have many hurtles to over come, during your clinical times (after you've completed the didactic portion) you need to be willing to do anything they ask (even if it's changing sheets). TEEX is a fire school first and foremost it runs a decent EMS program but typically the same attitudes common with the fire recruits is seen by the EMS students during rotations(check the ego at the door, at the end of the day you are there to learn and get a handle on your skill sets).
> 
> As far as quality of medics they put out..I'd say it's about the same as most other medic schools, you get some great ones and you get some awful ones, can't really blame the program because the students wouldn't put in the work.




Did you do their skills review they offer the day before the test I'm doing it soon and am trying to figure out what to expect at it


----------



## acard1772 (Mar 11, 2014)

I did not but had many friends that did. I worked as a basic on a high volume 911 truck for about 2 years before taking my medic, which made the skills portion much easier. The friends of mine who struggled with the skills portion found the review to be very helpful!

Hope this helps


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes it did thanks.


----------



## TexWill (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, acard1772. It's great to hear from someone who has actual experience with this program. I live in Austin, about two hours from College Station. Since clinicals represent most of the hours, I'm more concerned about how and where I'll get those in than with the didactic portion. Does anybody know who TEEX has arrangements with in Austin for clinicals? Did anybody from Austin take this course? For anybody, how were the clinicals? Did TEEX hook you up with good providers? Any info on clinicals, basically. Thanks in advance.


----------

